# Dc motor power from treadmill power supply



## Leppaderf (Mar 21, 2014)

I have tried twice to get help utilizing a Trotter 525 treadmill motor.  I know the motor is good; but can't get the 90vdc out of the power supply/control board.  Is anyone familiar with this control?
It is 20 yrs old and obsolete, and uses a custom Crydom CY4913 control scr/relay.


----------



## mixdenny (Mar 21, 2014)

Is that the actual control board from the treadmill? I have made several machines using them. If it is the treadmill's board, it needs to start from a zero speed request each time it is shut off (safety feature). You can either use the actual treadmill control panel and set exact rpm, or substitute a simple pot. Here is a link to a tutorial on using them:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Use-a-Treadmill-DC-Drive-Motor-and-PWM-Speed-Contr/

Dennis


----------



## zman (Mar 21, 2014)

The fun thing about those treadmill motors is that they double as generators. Hook them up to a windmill and you have power.


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi
Most likely you have a bad or iffy SCR on the board. I would just pickup a KBMM 125/225 DC motor controller on ebay, they are made in the USA and come with a complete installation booklet. You can get 90vdc out of it with 125vac or you can up that to 180v with 225vac. The controller comes with a speed control pot and a simplified  motor tuning process.
Good luck
CH


----------



## caseyvand (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi.. Most treadmills have a safety on off switch which is turned on with inserting a flat plastic piece in a slot ..... the flat piece is generally attached to a lanyard with a clip and the clip is attached to your shirt and is used as a safety shut off in case you fall off the treadmill. I hope this helps but I cannot remember how it fits into circuit.


----------



## Inflight (Mar 22, 2014)

Please post a photo of the controller board.


----------



## Leppaderf (Mar 26, 2014)

Inflight said:


> Please post a photo of the controller board.


Thanks for the responses.  I suspect there may have been a safety switch, but I don't have a place to insert it; although there is 5 terminal plug on the board labeled J5 for which I don't have a matching cord.  There is also a phone style plug receptacle on the back of the console board, for which I have no cord.  J5 is on the higher current end of the board next to a rectangular black box about 1.5" x .5" about 1" tall.
The suggestion of a bad scr/relay makes sense to me; except the junkyard disassembler insisted it ran fine before he butchered it.  When I activate the console board, and go thru step to get it to manual run mode, it says it does not get a speed signal?  The rotation counter is also not complete.
i will try to attach a picture of the two sections of the motor control, but am not sure I am site and IPad competent.  I think they are attached.


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 27, 2014)

I have repurposed probably 6 or 7 treadmills. I've not seen a controller board like yours. I would recommend getting a MC-60 controller off of e-bay or a KBIC controller for the DC voltage of your motor.

http://www.kbelectronics.com/

Chuck


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 27, 2014)

m-60 m-45-m 40 all work good when you wire in the new pot break the center wire and put you start and stop switch in there then you don't have to turn down the pot to re start ( it is called the wiper)


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 27, 2014)

Kernbigo,
Thanks for that info. Never heard that before. I'm going to try that today!

Chuck


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Chucketn said:


> I have repurposed probably 6 or 7 treadmills. I've not seen a controller board like yours. I would recommend getting a MC-60 controller off of e-bay or a KBIC controller for the DC voltage of your motor.
> 
> http://www.kbelectronics.com/
> 
> Chuck



Bit of an old thread here l know, but I wanted to ask you guys, 
(And chuck, I think you helped me before.)
I have the thread, "wanting to power a leadscrew" 
then it got off, on to treadmill motors, 
But what board is better, and why, if you don't mind. 
I have the KK6039T board, that came with my treadmill I got for free, put in my Craftsman 150 Drill press. 
http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=h-u5c52uMoQ&u=/watch?v=mt16GQ_qG4U&feature=share
But if you look at this board,(KK6039T) and look at a KBIC 120 board, 
Looks like a lot more components on the KBIC board. 

Although the KK6039T _seems to be_ a fine little board, as in _working fine/working well. _
I was able to use the pot that came with the treadmill for the drill press too. 

Would I see any difference using a KBIC 120 board?
I just got one used off 3 ebay for $29.00 inc. shipping, I thought the price was pretty good. 

Then what about the mc-60 boards?
I have one of them here too. 
Shown here is the KBIC 120 Ihave coming from e bay, and the KK6039T board that I am using on the drill press. KK6039T is shown first.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 6, 2015)

this is a mc60 wiring dia.


----------

